#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Обои

## Pyro

на рабочий стол или что-то похожее: https://docs.google.com/folder/d/0B2...lBVGxzd3c/edit
все одним файлом (18 шт / 70 MB): https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B2K...1YyWXUtOTJxR0E

----------

Ittosai (23.12.2012), Вадим Л (23.12.2012), Пангена (27.12.2012), Эделизи (20.11.2013)

----------


## Эрдэнэ

продолжу такое хорошее начинание...правда как смогла... :Smilie:

----------

Vladiimir (20.11.2013), Дордже (19.11.2013), Савелов Александр (20.11.2013), Цэрин (20.02.2021)

----------


## Николас

У меня стоит вот это. Символизирует две стороны сансары - удовольствия и аскетизм.

----------


## Савелов Александр

У меня на рабочем столе тоже монах :Kiss:

----------

Нар (24.11.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

У меня на рабочем столе стоит




Символизирует полную гибкость тела и ума, и уход от концепций. Короче, символизирует все, что мне не заблагорассудится :Smilie:

----------

Паня (20.11.2013), Эделизи (20.11.2013)

----------


## Савелов Александр

Брызги в форме сердечка, вы влюблены? :Embarrassment:

----------


## Neroli

> 


Такое ощущение, что у девушки одна нога.

----------

Мира Смирнова (20.11.2013)

----------


## Аурум

А поза девушки символизирует...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Савелов Александр

> А поза девушки символизирует...


Да уж... Формы у девушки... О чём это я  :Facepalm: 
Форма есть пустота, пустота есть форма, нет пустоты помимо формы и нет формы помимо пустоты!

Девушку всё равно ещё покормить надо!

----------


## Паня

> Девушку всё равно ещё покормить надо!


Перед чем?)

----------


## Аурум

> Да уж... Формы у девушки... О чём это я 
> Форма есть пустота, пустота есть форма, нет пустоты помимо формы и нет формы помимо пустоты!
> 
> Девушку всё равно ещё покормить надо!


Покормить, напоить и потанцевать еще!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Брызги в форме сердечка, вы влюблены?


Дочка влюблена в воду, да :Smilie:  Я тоже воду обожаю.

----------


## Савелов Александр

> Перед чем?)


Перед всем!
Красивые девушки не должны умирать от истощения!

----------

Ашвария (21.11.2013), Паня (20.11.2013), Эделизи (20.11.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Такое ощущение, что у девушки одна нога.


  Монах по идее должен сидеть в таком отдаленном и некошерном месте, куда на каблуках не пройдешь. Особенно с одной ногой.

Николас, Вы совершенно свободно можете оттуда вырезать девушку. Пока осваивайте монаха :Smilie:

----------


## Николас

> Такое ощущение, что у девушки одна нога.



Тень от двух каблуков.. :Wink:

----------

Нар (24.11.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Тень от двух каблуков..


 Логично, если нога одна, то на двух каблуках устойчивее))

----------


## Ашвария

Однако скажите: сколько килобайт размером бывают обои? Тут у меня в телефоне кой-чего немерено, к примеру чистокровный тибетос брюнет:

----------

Нико (23.11.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

А ещё блондин:

----------

Нико (23.11.2013)

----------

